# Submission KING



## J-kid (May 5, 2003)

What would you say is the SUBMISSION KING!

i am giving the award to sak, he has proven him self vs strikers and Submission artist and still shown he is the best.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *What would you say is the SUBMISSION KING!
> 
> i am giving the award to sak, he has proven him self vs strikers and Submission artist and still shown he is the best. *


I like Sak also.  I personally didn't like the fight between him and Silva.  I think it had a LOT to do with the new rules.  Have nothing against Silva, but Sak just wasn't prepared for such a change at that given moment.


----------



## JDenz (May 6, 2003)

In only mma or Bjj and submission wrestling as well?


----------



## J-kid (May 6, 2003)

In everything........


----------



## JDenz (May 6, 2003)

In pure grappling guys like Robson Moura, Leozinho, Fredson Paixao, Marcio Feitosa, Royler, etc., etc., etc.

   I think in MMA Nog has better subs,  Newton would be a good rematch.  Mir looks solid but hasen't faced top notch comp.  Sperry is the man. Sato.


----------



## jlhenry (May 7, 2003)

Of all time Helio.
Right now Pe de Pano. Watch any of his tournament fights in the mundial or Pan-ams and you will agree. At the pan-ams this year he beat Todd Margolis just by putting his knee on Margolis's plexus and pulling up on his collar. The guy is awesome.


----------



## JDenz (May 7, 2003)

Helio all time you got to be kidding me lol.  I am sorry I don't mean to make fun of you but todays guys are world class athletes.  I think that 50 years of seperation in any sport is just to much it elvolves way to much.  Sure the greats can play in any era but really do you think that Babe Ruth could be a star in the MLB today no way.  That is why I think Helio is good solid tech. but isn't the greatest of all time.


----------



## jlhenry (May 8, 2003)

to each his own but I don't see how you can leave out the guy we owe the entire sport too. Especially since he fought before weight classes and almost every sub he ever got was against a guy that outweighed by 30-100 lbs. Plus and this is off topic,anyone who can fight for 2 3/4 hours is the man in my book.


----------



## JDenz (May 8, 2003)

Carlos is the guy we owe the sport two.  I mean Helio has had a huge impact on BJJ but Carlos was the man back then.  I am not cutting Helio down he is the man two but his fights that he is most famous for he lost.


----------



## ace (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jlhenry _
> *to each his own but I don't see how you can leave out the guy we owe the entire sport too. Especially since he fought before weight classes and almost every sub he ever got was against a guy that outweighed by 30-100 lbs. Plus and this is off topic,anyone who can fight for 2 3/4 hours is the man in my book. *



Make Note Helio is against Sport Styel Jiu jitsu.
And it is Carlson Who Created Sport Styel While Helio
Belived in Vale Tudo (Anything goes).

And it was Carlos Who Was 1st in Gracie Styel Jiu jitsu.
Helio was good Bout He lost to Kimura By Submisson.
And he lost to Santana By K.O.


----------



## ace (May 10, 2003)

I Think Sak is an Awsome Fighter But
it is Whole Game That Makes him Great.

Not Just his Submissons, Kicks ,strikes
HEAD STOMP, Flying Punch.. .. 

Sak is Great Beacuse He can Fight in all Ranges.
He is Great Beacuse He is a Leader not a Follower.


And The Fact that he is a Pro Wrestler Proves
The Missconseption That Pro Wrestlers Can't Fight.

I Think Him & Jackie Chan Should Make a Movie together.
They Remined me a Lot of Each other=-)


----------

